# Buisness set up agent in KL and Work Permit



## William100 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello Everybody,

My name is William, i am plaining to start a retail buisness in KL.

So i made researches about WP and company set up rules,

Aparently i have to go trough an agent to start my buisness with a paid up capital on the status and get my Work permit in order fast.

This said ,i am lost now as i didn t find any reliable agent yet in one month reseach nobody looks serious or reliable or do explain me properly the process.

Some will say to go directly to KL and look by myself , but i definitely want to save time and find first
the company wich can handle this for a,fair price and without scams or extra hidded cost.

Since now i didn t find more than two with good visiblity on the web and they are asking prices on the sky .

Please if you have a buisness in KL and you have a contact to share by PM that will be great and also sharing the cost if you have an idea.thank you all in advance for sharing any information relative to this case.

Wiliam


----------

